# Upping the power - slight throat burn in the mornings



## Silver

Hi all

Something has been concerning me lately so i thought I would bring it up for discussion

The power we vape at seems to be moving up and up all the time and I am a bit concerned. Since i started lung hitting on the Attlantis at higher power and building lower and lower resistance coils on the Reo I have noticed that in the morning I now wake up with a slight burning sensation in my mouth and throat. 

I used to get this when I smoked but it disappeared about a month into my vaping. Its now back. Not as bad but its there. 

When I started vaping it was on Clearomisers. At about 6 or 7 Watts. I recall watching a busardo video where he said he always chooses around 7 Watts on his VW devices. I remember when I bought the MVP2, it was so cool to be able to go up to 11 Watts. 

I know I get more "satisfaction" from a higher power vape or lung hit, but it seems the powers just keep on going up and up. I find myself now tempted to get the Sigelei 150 Watt. 

Not saying I dont appreciate advancement and also not saying its not safe - but my throat is telling me something. 

Maybe its telling me to stick to what I did before - mild "soothing" vaping Evod1 style or above 1 ohm on the Reo?

What do you think?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## andro

i agree with you and i ve got the same kind of feeling with higher wattage devices. (thats why i sold them) i dont use normally dual coil and i find the flavour and vapor production for me work well around 1 ohm anyway and on regulated i normally stay around 9-14 w. i try to build lower coil and when was time to clean and change them they were always charcoal on the outside . i presume that not the healthiest thing . ( but again way better that normal cigarette).

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The very same thoughts Hi Ho... Luckily I keep going back to around 8 watts and my 1,3Ω coils on my REO's where I'm happy! And I have never yet found a dual coil set up I like.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq

@Silver i find that since i have gone lower on the ohms a few things have changed. i dont completely enjoy the higher ohm builds anymore. The issue here is taht an early morning vape at 0.3ohm is a hard hitter. i build my reo at 0.4ohm. this way i can manage a vape with my morning coffee comfortable. when i tried vaping 0.3ohm first thing in the morn id get a throat burn that would stay scratchy for a little while before it passed.

Wrt to waking up with a burn taste, that i have not experienced. I can only assume its as a result of a low ohm/high wattage vape last thing at night before you go to sleep. Possibly try keeping a build as your previous ones on hand and vape on that during the evenings and remain on your low ohm high wattage builds during day time. This is a trial and error scenario but it will in one day answer whether my theory is correct.

best of luck with resolving the issue you are having

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks @Marzuq 
I do find myself doing a few lung hit sessions before bed
I will try stop that for a day or two and see what happens

In the morning I also find a heavy vape is a bit unpleasant. Thats where the little Evod1 comes in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g

What I do is always have water on hand and I have taken up the habit of chewing gum as it helps produce saliva to keep the pipes lubed. Another thing that made the most different was diluting my juices with Glycerin. So I buy a bottle of 20ml 12mg 50%vg/50% pg. Dilute it with 20ml Glycerin... makes all the difference for me. 

I'm asthmatic and struggled with cigs but with the above I never have issues and I'm a fairly active person.

Lastly the burning sensation is definitely the Nic level... as I recall you vape 18mg?.


----------



## TylerD

@Silver, this is one of the main reasons I sold my Reo's. Not that they were bad, but because I can't seem to build them above .6 ohm. That is where I like it, but I don't think my lungs liked it.
There were 3 occasions that my chest were so tight I struggled to cough. This lasted for about a week.
Never ever had this with analogs. 
I have my Reo on about 0.6 and only use it at the peak of the day. Mornings and evenings I use the mini Nautilus and Istick with 1.6 ohm coils at 11w.
Again, don't know if this was the cause, but everything is back to normal now again.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

TylerD said:


> @Silver, this is one of the main reasons I sold my Reo's. Not that they were bad, but because I can't seem to build them above .6 ohm. That is where I like it, but I don't think my lungs liked it.
> There were 3 occasions that my chest were so tight I struggled to cough. This lasted for about a week.
> Never ever had this with analogs.
> I have my Reo on about 0.6 and only use it at the peak of the day. Mornings and evenings I use the mini Nautilus and Istick with 1.6 ohm coils at 11w.
> Again, don't know if this was the cause, but everything is back to normal now again.



Thanks @TylerD 
Ya, its interesting and I think we are all a bit different
We need to find what works best for us

I am just a bit concerned about the Wattage race. 
It's a natural thing to want more of something good. 
But when one vapes a 0.3 ohm coil at say 70 Watts on a high powered regulated mod, that is so far removed from what I thought I would do when I quit stinkies. And yet I find myself wanting to try that out. And am just stopping for a healthy dose of questioning. Not saying its wrong outright but just wondering what is going on. Lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Sprint said:


> What I do is always have water on hand and I have taken up the habit of chewing gum as it helps produce saliva to keep the pipes lubed. Another thing that made the most different was diluting my juices with Glycerin. So I buy a bottle of 20ml 12mg 50%vg/50% pg. Dilute it with 20ml Glycerin... makes all the difference for me.
> 
> I'm asthmatic and struggled with cigs but with the above I never have issues and I'm a fairly active person.
> 
> Lastly the burning sensation is definitely the Nic level... as I recall you vape 18mg?.



Thanks @Sprint
Good to remind me of the water. Come to think of it, my water bottle discipline has been a bit less of late, with all the holidays etc. Thanks, I will make a note of that and drink more.

As for the nic, yes I am vaping 18mg for my mouth to lung setups. But i suspect the culprit is the lung hitting. I only started properly lung hitting the Atlantis and the Lemo over the past few weeks. But I do dilute my 18mg down to 9mg with PG/VG. I suspect what also could be causing the slight burning (and let me emphasise its not bad, just slight) is the menthol concentrate drops i am adding. Maybe they are the cause. When I do a lung hit, I actually quite like the mild burn I get toward the end of a longish lung hit. And its that sensation sort of that I feel in the morning when I wake up, but much less intense.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dubz

@Silver maybe your body is calling for lower nic levels. May it be lower in general or lower at certain times of the day.


----------



## Silver

Dubz said:


> @Silver maybe your body is calling for lower nic levels. May it be lower in general or lower at certain times of the day.



You may well be right @Dubz

But i only noticed this mild throat burning sensation in the mornings for the past week or so. And that has coincided with me lung hitting on the Atlantis and a few days ago, the Lemo (albeit not as intense)

But I am diluting my juice for these lung hits down to 9mg. So maybe i need to go even lower. Imagine that! Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necris

I must admit, suffering the same fate but somewhat worse,possibly it's a change in air pressure coming inland for a visit, but I find I have had to drop down to 15 on the zna 50 and now build 1 ohm duals in the aqua and trident just to be able to vape.killing my throat.will try 6 and 9mg to see if that helps at all, finally back home tonight

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## kimbo

@Silver i have the Reo coiled to 0.8 and i vape 18 mg when i need a little kick i vape 24mg. The 18 i do at night as well, yea i vape at night, when i take the dog out i came back have a toot or two, have a drik of water and of i go to lala land 
the only time i get some burning more like a pepper taste is in the morning early when i do 24mg
I think it might be your coil that is a bit low

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz

Silver said:


> You may well be right @Dubz
> 
> But i only noticed this mild throat burning sensation in the mornings for the past week or so. And that has coincided with me lung hitting on the Atlantis and a few days ago, the Lemo (albeit not as intense)
> 
> But I am diluting my juice for these lung hits down to 9mg. So maybe i need to go even lower. Imagine that! Lol


Most lung hitters only vape between 3mg to 6mg so it could be possible that when lung hitting you should go lower than 9mg

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## andro

did anybody else notice that at higher wattages the coil in kantal they change color(like opaque )? and even dry burning with no wick doesnt make them shiny again ..but doesnt happen when at lower wattages?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Riddle

@Silver I've been lung hitting with 6mg. Lately I've been using 12mg so that I vape less often. Now that you mentioned it with 6mg I didn't have this throat feeling. Now all of a sudden I do. Maybe we should try the lower nic and experiment.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex

I experienced something similar about a month ago, not long after I started using the Odins, and lung hits became the norm for me. One morning I would start coughing every time I had a vape.

After first looking at my wicks etc, I decided to dilute my juice again. For me, in one day I went down from 12 - 6 - 3mg. And then suddenly all was well again. 


I have no idea why this whole process began so suddenly. But in my case, a drastic drop in nic levels was required a hen using a rainmaker, doing 4/5 second hits.


via iphone


----------



## Riaz

i think its definitely connected to the nic levels @Silver 

maybe try lowering the nic levels and see if that helps.

i for one cannot wait to have my first toot when i get out of bed 

and im vaping 6mg on a 0.4 ohm build


----------



## Silver

Thanks @Riddle, @Alex and @Riaz 

I am still in two minds about lung hits versus mouth to lung. I am still unsure whether I will convert exclusively to lung hits. I like both at the moment.

What is definitely clear to me is that the lung hits require less nic. I will try diluting even lower than 9mg and see what happens.

Just to re-emphasize, I am not coughing and I have no problems on the chest. Just when I wake up in the morning, there is a very slight burn in the mouth and throat that was not there before the lung hitting. It's nothing bad and I don't feel any worse health wise in any way. Just noticed that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

@Silver, I experienced like a weird tickle irritation in the back of my throat that would cause me to cough. It wasn't a persistent cough or anything. And directly related to the level of nic I was using. Which btw was unflavoured 100% pure VG. Once establishing the correct dosage. That all went away. Of course the downside is that doing MTL hits now feels like breathing air.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Wesley

Silver said:


> Thanks @Riddle, @Alex and @Riaz
> 
> I am still in two minds about lung hits versus mouth to lung. I am still unsure whether I will convert exclusively to lung hits. I like both at the moment.
> 
> What is definitely clear to me is that the lung hits require less nic. I will try diluting even lower than 9mg and see what happens.
> 
> Just to re-emphasize, I am not coughing and I have no problems on the chest. Just when I wake up in the morning, there is a very slight burn in the mouth and throat that was not there before the lung hitting. It's nothing bad and I don't feel any worse health wise in any way. Just noticed that.


Hi @Silver,

Who says you have to choose between one or the other?

I have lung-hitting sessions at night with my Subtank and Turbo with 0mg juices, and the rest of the day is mouth-to-lung on my clearos at 12mg. 

I enjoy them both, they both serve different purposes in my eyes. Lung-hitting for blowing massive clouds, MTL for all-day vaping.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Wesley said:


> Hi @Silver,
> 
> Who says you have to choose between one or the other?
> 
> I have lung-hitting sessions at night with my Subtank and Turbo with 0mg juices, and the rest of the day is mouth-to-lung on my clearos at 12mg.
> 
> I enjoy them both, they both serve different purposes in my eyes. Lung-hitting for blowing massive clouds, MTL for all-day vaping.



Lol, thanks @Wesley - you are right! 
I think I will end up doing a bit of both.

But you know, I have these influential vaping buddies that are doing a great job at trying to convert me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Seems to me the vaping world is generally moving to higher power and lower nic. The science, on the other hand, seems to point to less heat as better, which runs counter to this trend.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

I Vape at insane wattages and quite low ohms with a 6mg (sometimes a 9 or 12mg) juice all day and I haven't had any problems  I would say up your vg percentage but you've already done that when "watering" your juices down. I don't know if it's your nic content because you aren't complaining of a heavy nic hit and you aren't getting a near-silver. Perhaps the heat is a bit too much for your throat. Everyone is different in the vaping world.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## stevie g

I used to vape 12mg in clearos but 12mg on RBA gives me a headache, tight chest and burning... as well as little red dots on my tongue lol.

Diluting to 6% did the trick. Oh and I also do not tolerate menthol well I add just 2 drops to my 4ml tank when I refill.


----------



## stevie g

andro said:


> did anybody else notice that at higher wattages the coil in kantal they change color(like opaque )? and even dry burning with no wick doesnt make them shiny again ..but doesnt happen when at lower wattages?


Yeah I have noticed this the high temps will do this it is normal.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## gripen

@Riaz I agree with you the higher-level of Nic I vape.then I get more of a burn but with 6mg I'm fine and can lung hit that all day no problem


----------



## gripen

@Sprint I have noticed that as well.dont have a clue y it does that


----------



## stevie g

@gripen @andro

I just found this it shows the colour metal changes as heat is applied.


Faint-yellow – 176 °C (349 °F) – engravers, razors, scrapers
Light-straw – 205 °C (401 °F) – rock drills, reamers, metal-cutting saws
Dark-straw – 226 °C (439 °F) – scribers, planer blades
Brown – 260 °C (500 °F) – taps, dies, drill bits, hammers, cold chisels
Purple – 282 °C (540 °F) – surgical tools, punches, stone carving tools
Dark blue – 310 °C (590 °F) – screwdrivers, wrenches
Light blue – 337 °C (639 °F) – springs, wood-cutting saws
Grey-blue – 371 °C (700 °F) and higher – structural steel

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gripen

Fantastic@Sprint its very interesting to see how the heat of the coils have an infect on the colour of the coil burning.thanx for that its amazing.


----------



## 360twin

Hi @Silver 

As others have said; try lowering the Nic content. I was on 6mg before starting lung-hitting, so I didn't really need to lower it. I did find that I had to lower the Menthol content - if it's just a little high I get the same feeling. I cannot get more than about 1/4 of a lung full if I try my wife's Menthol-with-a-bit-of-Vanilla juice, it burns too much even at 8W.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## gripen

@360twin I agree.menthols I cand lunhit like I do with my berry hello shots or eny of my other juice,but the menthol helps keep my sinuses open hahaha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gripen

@Sprint sorry for the bad spelling.got a new phone and not use to the phone yet.it will get better

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cat

i think it's the lung hits - which means back of the throat gets the heat. What i did a lot with cigarettes but i stopped soon after i started vaping, and that was with the Twisp. With cigs it's more controllable,i would pull it until it was too hot / too burny. Somehow it seems it's not so controllable with a loose draw vape. i don't even do it with EVOD. - Except, i do it sometimes with the Happy Holidays - because it's 12mg instead of 18.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

I agree with @Cat in that the heat is most likely irritating the throat with direct lung hits. It seems very plausable. Your throat might get used to it though. Similar to how first time vapers cough but then they get used to it...and then empty out their bank accounts

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## gripen

Hahahah @free3dom I'm scaring myself when I start to shop


----------



## gripen

Its like ammmm don't. Need. This but want it and then I see. Something new and then get that haha it's. A daily struggle to make up my mind


----------



## stevie g

A funny little thing I do to prevent heat burn on my tongue if I am chain vaping is to chew gum. I spread the gum over the tip of my tongue so that it acts as a heatshield... very effective in not getting inflamed taste buds anymore.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## gripen

That's a good idea @Sprint


----------



## Tom

i cannot do low wattage / higher ohm anymore. I love thick clouds too much  Mostly I use 30-40W on the Sigelei, sometimes going up to 60W and rarely I do a full 100W....just because it is there  
On my mech mods I run coils between 0.15 and max. 0.6...

But at least I brought down my nic to 6mg now....that is maybe the trick then. I have no issues with a rough feeling throat

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

for myself i find that after a few weeks the tenderness and burning goes away, and i can up the power more if i want  I pressure cooked my lungs yesterday by mistake on a build that was low, with too little airflow.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## gripen

@nOugh7-Zw hahahaha as long as you don't smell braaivleis then you should be fine

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Built a seriously gnarly coil on my mephisto, and it just didn't have enough airflow for it.


----------



## gripen

@n0ugh7_sw hahaha ir happened to me a few times before wasn't very pleasant

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

